# problems with  WiMax 6250

## mexikhan

This is my first try for GENTOO and I have been stuck with just getting the kernel up and running and I am installing via CHROOT via ubuntu,  but the issue is that I am having trouble with the Wifi+wimax card, in UBUNTU is working with 2.6.38.8 (ubuntu) and well on Gentoo i have tried several kernels, one 2.6.37-r4, the other 2.6.39 (gentoo sources) and the other 2.6.38 pf-sources.

The issue is that I have compile the kernels with the iwlagn flag set for intel and it seems it is getting recognize the problem I have is with the firmware file and every time I have updated the kernel I have emerged the firmwares

emerge iwl6050-ucode

and also emerge -v =iwl6050-ucode-9.201.4.1 previous code

and they both appear on my /lib/firmware so i am not sure what is happening or what i am missing.

I get the same problem in every kernel so now I think ti is something else.

lspci:

04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiMAX/WiFi Link 6050 Series (rev 5e)

dmesg:

[    2.688427] iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, in-tree:

[    2.688590] iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2010 Intel Corporation

[    2.688804] iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    2.688989] iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.689096] iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N + WiMAX 6250 AGN, REV=0x84

[    2.715660] iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: device EEPROM VER=0x540, CALIB=0x6

[    2.715803] iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: Device SKU: 0Xb

[    2.715958] iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 24 802.11a channels

[    2.716617] iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: irq 47 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.717064] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, in-tree:s

[    2.717232] iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2010 Intel Corporation

[   63.159380] iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-6050-5.ucode' failed.

[  124.174179] iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-6050-4.ucode' failed.

[  124.174185] iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: no suitable firmware found!

[  124.174474] iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

----------

## BradN

What exact filenames are being loaded into /lib/firmware?  Is it the same as being requested in dmesg?

If it's an older version that the driver wants, you might have to try older versions in portage to get those files.  I don't know why they have the packages designed like that, but I remember at least one thread where this happened on an intel wireless chip (don't remember exact chip model though)

```
[ 63.159380] iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-6050-5.ucode' failed.

[ 124.174179] iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-6050-4.ucode' failed.
```

Also, it took a whole minute for the driver to search for the two files (note times on the left)?  Something seems strange there.

----------

## mexikhan

this is what I have on the /lib/firmware

when I do

emerge iwl6050-ucode 

i see this

ls -la /lib/firmware/iwl*

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 454608 May 25 17:02 /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 469780 May 25 20:34 /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-6050-5.ucode

when i do 

emerge -v =iwl6050-ucode-9.201.4.1

# ls -la /lib/firmware/iwl*

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 454608 May 25 17:02 /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 463692 May 25 21:33 /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-6050-4.ucode

should i save one emerge the other and then copy the other back ?

----------

## mexikhan

I forgot to add that i boot on both and the same issue

----------

## mexikhan

this are the only version si have on portage

/usr/portage/net-wireless/iwl6050-ucode

(chroot) elektor iwl6050-ucode # ls

ChangeLog  iwl6050-ucode-41.28.5.1.ebuild  iwl6050-ucode-9.201.4.1.ebuild  Manifest  metadata.xml

do I have to add a new build there ?

any sugesstions and how to do it.

----------

## BradN

"should i save one emerge the other and then copy the other back ?"

It's worth a shot - it's just strange that your dmesg output seems to have it looking for both versions of the file, well, I guess if both are there it shouldn't complain.  Doesn't seem right though.

----------

## mexikhan

yes it , still complains   :Sad: 

it is weird, I have done both gentoo sources and pf-sources, maybe i should try vanilla. I have even downloaded the microcode from Intel just to see if it is something with the portage and the same thing so now I don know.

----------

